# Snakes On A Plane



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...or, as the French would put it, _"Des Serpents dans l'Avion"_

*"You know those security scenarios we ran? Well
I'm smack in the middle of one we didn't think of."*

Plot Outline: On board a flight over the Pacific Ocean, an assassin, bent on killing
a passenger who's a witness in protective custody, lets loose a crate full of deadly
snakes. (view trailer)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0417148/

Out this weekend -- have you seen it? What do you think?

If not, do you plan to go see it?

For me, this is the ultimate horror flick!  If I were to watch it in a darkened theater,
I might never fly or go to the movies again.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Just got back from the film. It was great!

As a "horror" film, its not really scary. The enjoyment of watching the movie rather comes from the over the top scenario itself and the numerous ways those darn snakes cause trouble.

You might not be afraid of flying after this film, but you will certainly think twice the next time you go to the bathroom. 

I'm not certain if this film is brilliant, or just so incredibly bad its good. *grin*


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm not planning on seeing it, unless I want to go alone. My wife has no desire to see it, and even my 18 year old son who is usually up for any horror movie, said yesterday he has no desire to see it.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

just out of curiosity do they deal with the issue of how they got a shipment of deadly snakes onto a plane in this era?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Somewhat. 

A) They were brought on as cargo, not carry-on luggage. Even in the "real" world, cargo is not nearly as carefully inspected. Snakes wouldn't trip bomb sniffing equipment or dogs, nor thermal equipment since they are cold blooded.

B) There were plenty of corrupt individuals in the pay of the criminal as well, and we know they were actually on the plane in question. So that opens up the option of them simply bypassing normal security procedures.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, snakes are cold blooded, but I'm not sure about dogs not sensing, through smell or hearing, a crate full of them.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I was going to take a pass on this one until I saw Danny's post. Now I'll have to go out and check it out. The plot line is pretty preposterous, but that doesn't mean it can't be interesting to watch.

John


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Jun 1, 2006)

Busted a gut laffing at a few scenes. Just park your brain at the door when you go in, and prepare for it to be campy and over-the-top and you won't be disappointed, hopefully...

Half the fun is guessing who's going to die.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Yes, snakes are cold blooded, but I'm not sure about dogs not sensing, through smell or hearing, a crate full of them._

Well, I believe airport dogs are generally trained to go wild if they smell chemicals or drugs. A snake might puzzle them, but its not something I believe they are trained to detect.

And in any case, the film does cover the dogs pretty well. Lets just say the dogs may have detected the snakes, but the humans holding them didn't respect the dog on the matter thinking they knew better.

Speaking of dogs and other critters, my poor pug stepped right over a frog yesterday. It jumped, and so did she! Bravery is not a characteristic she possesses, because she ran to the far end of the deck before turning to bark at it. Hilarious to see.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

About a month ago my dog grabbed a toad in its mouth. I had tried to tell him this was something he didn't want to do, but like my other kids, he didn't listen. It didn't stay in there very long, and he spent the next 20 minutes trying to get the taste out of his mouth. Ever see a dog try to go, "Ptooi, ptooi." :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: !rolling :lol:


Bogy said:


> ...Ever see a dog try to go, "Ptooi, ptooi." :lol:


Actually, yes. I think it was in the Disney film, "Pluto, You've Got a Ring Around Uranus"


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm waiting for the release of Fakes on a Train. You know the one where hundreds of silicon encrusted Hooters girls get loose from the cargo hold and go stark raving mad.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: !rolling :lol: That's funny, Robert. :sure: 

If they set it in London's underground, they could call it "Boobs In the Tube!"


----------



## ultranet (Oct 27, 2006)

I wont be seeing that movie..
whats with the hollywood these days... making such movie .....snakes in plan. duhhhhhhhh!!!! liked anaconda better


----------



## paulc (Nov 28, 2006)

i saw the trailer and went no way i wont be watching that one !

id love to see a return of some of the old b movies from the 50s with giant insects etc i forget the names but rember some classics


----------



## Dang The Hung (May 8, 2005)

The stupidness of the title alone will keep me away from the theater on this one. I'll wait for Netflix.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, we watched Snakes on a plane this weekend. Weather forecasters were predicting several inches of ice, sleet, snow, so I went to the local Blockbusters and rented several movies for the weekend, including Snakes.

Several times during the attack of the snakes we were hurting from laughing so much. Samuel L. Jackson must have been desperate for a paycheck on this one.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

mikeyinokc said:


> Well, we watched Snakes on a plane this weekend. Weather forecasters were predicting several inches of ice, sleet, snow, so I went to the local Blockbusters and rented several movies for the weekend, including Snakes.
> 
> Several times during the attack of the snakes we were hurting from laughing so much. Samuel L. Jackson must have been desperate for a paycheck on this one.


If Keenen aka Fat Albert is in the movie as the hero that saves the plane, it can't be good. :icon_stup


----------

